# clones: when and how to increase light



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

So I bought some clones and they had some roots in rockwool poking out.  If I where selling them I would have made sure there where more.  I transplanted them.  Should have left em in rockwool to root better.  They are in .3 liter air pots.  Each have 3 leaves and 1 new growth leafset popping out.  When do I increase strength of light.  How do I increase strength of light.  They are under plasma.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2015)

I would have left the rock wool. I think most do.


----------



## zem (Jun 7, 2015)

why would you pull the clone from the rockwool? you simply bury the entire cube


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorta my line of thinking too, why did you pull it out of the cube bro ?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

No lol, should have let them stay in rw longer before transplanting their still in the cubes. Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

But they definitely had roots showing?  Those cuts were taken from the center of a branch, something I have never seen done and it had the smallest amount of growing matter on it I have ever seen on a cutting that actually rooted--can you see any new growth on the clone?


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2015)

I have never used Plasma lighting but I always increase the light source once I see roots.  As soon as I see roots( I use the bottoms of 2 litter soda bottles so I can see through them) they go under regular Veg lighting. For me that is HO T5's.  

jmo


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you again.


----------

